# Browser Problem



## Saptun (2. November 2006)

Hallo , 
ich habe das folgende Problem (hoffe das mir jemand hier helfen kann) 

Ich spiele WOW im Vollbildmodus und wechsel von Zeit zur Zeit zum zum Desktop  mit ALT-TAB oder der Windowstaste 
um was im offenen  MS Browser nachzuschauen . 
Das Problem ist das der Browser nach einer gewissener Zeit (Habe keine Idee ab wann ) keine neuen WEBSeiten mehr anzeigt 
es erfolgt eine 404 Fehleraussage  (seite nicht verfuegbar)  oder  es erscheinen irgendwelche alte Seiten ..  
Wow arbeitet  weiterhin  stabil  . Dieser Fehler kann nur mit einen reboot beseitigt werden , jedenfalls kenne keine andere Loesung bis jetzt .

MFG,
Saptun


----------



## Seogoa (2. November 2006)

Saptun schrieb:


> Hallo ,
> ich habe das folgende Problem (hoffe das mir jemand hier helfen kann)
> 
> Ich spiele WOW im Vollbildmodus und wechsel von Zeit zur Zeit zum zum Desktop  mit ALT-TAB oder der Windowstaste
> ...



so ein ähnliches problem hatte ich auch mal, 
es war so das ich meinen browser für knapp 12 minuten nutzen konnte, dann ging keine seite mehr, erst nach reboot wieder und das dann auch nur wieder 12 min lang.

an wow liegt das glaub ich nicht weil ein bekannter das auch schon hatte aber noch nie wow gezockt hat.
ich hab auch keine lösung des problems gefunden bist es irgendwann formatieren geheißen hat


----------



## Rascal (2. November 2006)

Also

1. Falsches Forum; Verschoben

2. Hmmm... so spontan kommt mir da nur eine Idee: FireFox herunterladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

; Guckst du HIER


----------



## Seogoa (3. November 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> 2. Hmmm... so spontan kommt mir da nur eine Idee: FireFox herunterladen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



also da ich schon immer firefox nutze und es damals auch getan habe, da habe ich es mit jedem browser ausprobiert.

ging leider bei allen nicht


----------



## Skoo (4. November 2006)

Ich kann nur von mir sagen, das ich sehr oft zwischen desktop und wow hin- und her-switche und keinerlei probleme mit irgendwelchem webseitenaufbau habe, höchstens, wenn ich nen download/upload auch noch nebenbei laufen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Übrigens benutze ich Firefox2.


----------

